# Tfa VBIC not a shake and vape?



## Ettiene (25/12/17)

Hi everyone.
I drove from my vendor with my newly purchased tfa VBIC. Don't know what came over my but decided to add a generous amount of this concentrate to my rda. I was blown away by the awesomeness of the flavour. Instantly. No steeping involved what so ever.

Today I have tried to recreate this but in a 100ml chubby bottle.
I mixed:

"Ice cream sandwich"

15% Tfa VBIC
6% Tfa Cheesecake(Graham Crust)

There was little of no taste what so ever.
I even added a few drops to my tank after my new"shake and vape chubby mix" but had no effect.

Should I rather do it as a single flavour? Cause im realy after that VBIC taste.
Should I leave the cheesecake?

Please help.
My 100ml VBIC concentrated is dropping fast from trying different mixes and no real results.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (25/12/17)

15% TFA VBIC is way too high, shyndo reckoned he was really pushing the envelope by taking it to 8% in one of his recipes. You are probably muting the taste by going up that high. Try 5% VBIC and 2-3% Cheesecake GC, that should give you more flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (25/12/17)

It should definitely steep at least 10 days

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Ettiene (25/12/17)

Thank you kindly.
I will use you atvice.
Most definitely.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ettiene (25/12/17)

If 15% VBIC is to much favouring, would it work if I thin down by half so that the ratio would be:
7.5% VBIC
3% Cheesecake ( GC )

Instead of:
15% Tfa VBIC
6% Tfa Cheesecake(Graham Crust)
?????????

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee (25/12/17)

Yes just add the same amount of vg pg and nic in a bigger bottle

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Ettiene (25/12/17)

Thank you for the response.
I think I will do that then.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

